# Jax Area Surf



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

My grandkids have moved to Jax where my son in law is now stationed. They are fanatical anglers. What do you locals suggest in the area? They fish salt or fresh, beach pier or inlet. Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

We’ve got a friend in Jax and get down 3 or 4 times a year. I’ve never had much luck surf fishing, but a kayak in the creeks is a lot of fun! I’ve caught trout, reds, blues and even a mackerel. There’s a great little boat launch, kayak launch and little pier at Sister’s Creek (I think that’s what it was called). There are several places to throw in a kayak or just wade out in the creeks off the St Johns. They’re going to have a great time down there!


----------

